# The Superstitions?



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A rare sight in the Superstition Mountains...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful when it happens.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Any water in the valley is a rare sight , lmao

Great pics Eric !!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's amazing what 1.5" of rain can do...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

That is a beautiful sight, I will have take a trip out there.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A refreshing sight to be sure.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, have you ever went there and dug out the dirt in the cracks of the rocks, looking for gold? It looks like a very good place.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I guess its like winning the lottery, a rare sight indeed. thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, have you ever went there and dug out the dirt in the cracks of the rocks, looking for gold? It looks like a very good place.


No Ed, I never have been prospecting in the Superstitions. All my gold has come from Rye. Many people have prospected in the Superstitions and never returned. No amount of gold is worth dying for. JMO...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> No Ed, I never have been prospecting in the Superstitions. All my gold has come from Rye. Many people have prospected in the Superstitions and never returned. No amount of gold is worth dying for. JMO...


just ask the "Dutchman"


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are some great photos. I take it there isn't much rain around there to make the waterfall.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, you dont need to venture any farther than you did for the pic. Just get a strong piece of wire and bend a hook on it and scrape the cracks in the rocks where the water flows (after it stops running). Then take the dirt collected back home and pan.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Those are some great photos. I take it there isn't much rain around there to make the waterfall.


 The average rainfall in a year is only 8'. So you don't get to see waterfalls often.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, you dont need to venture any farther than you did for the pic. Just get a strong piece of wire and bend a hook on it and scrape the cracks in the rocks where the water flows (after it stops running). Then take the dirt collected back home and pan.


 Well Ed, I wish I could pan some gold in front of the tv..lol. There isn't a lot of gold in the Superstitions, the GPAA has one claim back in there and guys I have talked to didn't find any gold. Form my gold hunting days in Rye, you might find one picker per every 5 5 gal. buckets of dirt you pan. That's if your on the gold. If there was water running in the Superstitions, I might give it a try, but I can't carry 5 gal. buckets of dirt out of there. Where the waterfall is it would take you atleast 3-4 hrs to get to.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"The average rainfall in a year is only 8'..."

Wow! 8 feet! That's enough for the boat of us.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> "The average rainfall in a year is only 8'..."
> 
> Wow! 8 feet! That's enough for the boat of us.


 8" Glen, I can't see well on this damn phone...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> "The average rainfall in a year is only 8'..."
> 
> Wow! 8 feet! That's enough for the boat of us.


 "boat of us". Is that ebonics your using?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd "float" that one by you. How come you could see that, anyway?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Just thought I'd "float" that one by you. How come you could see that, anyway?


I zoomed inn...lol.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I zoomed inn...lol.


Which inn did you zoom in on .... lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Which inn did you zoom in on .... lol


the ass end...


----------

